# (Comics) Oh look! 2 Sprite Comics!



## Waterphire (May 29, 2009)

Yes. For real. And they both are gonna be made quickly, but they are gonna be good. Trust me. However...One is gonna probably be quite a few issues ahead of the other. So, be prepared to memorize 2 different storylines! Or plots, for that matter

_Base Plot 1

The Edge of The Void was a generally peaceful, if not lazy, area. It had a little town-like area nearby, a neighborhood, and there was tons of howling once the full moon came up. The fields upon fields of grass just outside the neighborhood was home to many kinds of Pokemon, and the best part was that it was teeming with Togekiss. It's main source of protection, The Hollow, is a place full of Pokemon. Not ordinary ones either. Many a greedy Trainer has ventured into The Hollow, never to be seen or heard from ever again. Heira, one of the Pokemon in The Hollow, was the general announcer of things. The people did not like her for it, though, and would throw many an odd object at her, sometimes even cars! But one day, a fight broke out. Many more fights were to come, scaring the Pokemon away, the Togekiss especially. A chaotic force was trying to take over The Edge of The Void, and it was not going to stop unless someone destroyed it. Two sisters, both happening to be Pokemon, trillions upon trillions of years old(But they sure don't act like it), are on a quest to stop the chaos from taking over everything. They will do everything from fighting off Entei to escaping prisons to stop this darkness._

_Base Plot 2

Javanese, yet another Pokemon, is also trying to help fight the chaos and destroy it once and for all alongside Kro, her brother. One day, they suddenly wake up as completely different Pokemon! In an unfamiliar place, can they find a way to get back their old appearances and get back to The Hollow with news in time to stop one of the chaotic armies? And can they make enough friends to complete the mission in time to save our human planet, known as Earth, from a more powerful chaotic army? Find out!_

All in all, they are both probably gonna end some day, and i really don't like comics that end, but, at least these have plots that are connected to each other? And please don't shoot me. *shot*


Comic Strip 1:
I'm working on it.

Comic Strip 2: Javanese & Kro: The Shadowed Quest
I think, i THINK i have comic #1 up...But if i can't figure it out...
Umm...Little help here? #1: The two get REALLY freaked out!


Feel free to post whenever you're ready. Oh, and don't spill the lemontea. It's lemonade and tea, and it has epic doses of awesome in it.

Awards:
None! 

Affiliates:
I'm working on it...

Guest Characters:
Not yet, but one day...Wait and see...

Links that the maker of this comic likes(They are on this entire site! I mean, all of the forum. *cough*):
I'm lazy, but see this up soon, okay?

Special Thanks/Credits/Whatever else you can call it...:
Mike the Foxhog, for making an awesome comic that inspired me, and for posting the Spriters Resource link. If you hadn't, this would never have existed!
ALL the people who made sprites at The Spriters Resource, even though most of the sprites made by y'all will never be used by me, it's good manners to give thanks to strangers...Right?


----------



## JolteonShock (May 29, 2009)

I don't know if you're allowed to post anything unless you actually have...something. 
but anyway, the plots sound interesting.  Are the comics going to be hand drawn, or are they sprite comics?


----------



## Waterphire (May 29, 2009)

Sprite comics. They'll be up in a few minutes! Of course, it's gonna be 2 issues, because i'm gonna start them both. The real plot for #1 won't take true effect until quite a few issues down the road, but i think it's funny!


----------



## Waterphire (May 29, 2009)

And err...one of them is about to be up! You'll not have to wait much longer for the other one though, so keep on watching! And i know that Mike has seen my thread ^_^


----------



## Mad MOAI (May 30, 2009)

Eh, this sounds interesting. I'll be sure to come back when you have something up.


----------



## Waterphire (Jun 3, 2009)

Well...I kinda...Need help with that. Uhh...I kinda...Didn't know what i was thinking, not knowing how to put up the comics, but yet making this thread. *SIGH*


----------



## JolteonShock (Jun 3, 2009)

If you load the comcis from your computor onto a site like photobucket (requires sign-up) ot tinypic (don't need to sign-up), you can get codes to display it on the web.  Copy the BB/IMG Code, and paste it in you first post, or wherever you want to post it, and voila!  Your comic shall magically appear from those garbled letters and symbols.
Hope it helps.


----------

